# Hello from Minnesota!



## ClassyCritters (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi everyone!

My name is Magdalena (Maggie is fine too lol) and I own Classy Critters in Duluth, MN.

I am just getting back into everything after having to take a two year break due to health reasons and I am newly married as well 

I will be building up my stock again, and attending shows and what not 

I'm an avid photographer, and I sew and knit as well. Genetics are my drug lol

I work with mentally disabled adults. I love my job.

I have two step-daughters (10 & 11).

We are trying to conceive at the moment. But it's not going very well.

I breed rats as well. And I breed some geckos too.

I also run Classy Critters Small Animal and Reptile Rescue.

I am very open and go out of my way to help people 

Excited to get to know all of you lovely meece people.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.Congratulations on the wedding.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

There are so few breeders midcontinent that I will call you my neighbor! Welcome!


----------



## ClassyCritters (Nov 17, 2015)

Oh wow, Almost two years later!

Im back 

I had to to stop breeding mice and rats because I got severely allergic during my pregnancy! I had horrible rashes from the rodents. Now the little lady is just over a ear old and I am able to have mice again! I am still however reacting to rats D:

I am lucky enough that I was able to get 3 mice from a friend that took over my mice. It feels kinda nice to have somewhere familiar to start!


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome back!

Great to hear you are back into the hobby


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome back


----------

